# Planning On Purchasing New Tires. Should I Replace The Spare Too?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The tires on my 250RS have seven full seasons on them but the spare has only been used for a total of two miles. I'm planning on replacing the stock ST225/75R15D tires with Goodyear Endurance ST225 /75 R15 117N E1 BSW from Discount Tire, Should I replace the spare too? Also, will there be an issue with the load range E tires in place of the stock load range D tires? The wheels are six lug.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, those tires are stretched out. Replace them all. Tires should actually be replaced every 5-6 years even if they just sit there. Date is 4 digits and located on the sidewall. The 4 digits correspond to the year and week they were made.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have access to my trailer at the moment. Would anyone recognize these wheels and happen to know if they are load range D or E? Where on the wheel would I find the rating?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

thefulminator said:


> I don't have access to my trailer at the moment. Would anyone recognize these wheels and happen to know if they are load range D or E? Where on the wheel would I find the rating?


Your wheels look identical to those on our 298re. Three years ago we made the switch to "E" tires. The dealer gave his blessing that the wheels were okay with the additional pressure.

However, he did suggest to not run the full 80 psi, but rather 75. I don't know why, but they've been fine with about 10,000 miles now.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Was able to get to the trailer today to check the wheels. The spare was easy but had to pull one off an axle to get the specs.

4 aluminum wheels on the axles:

Max load 5/2150&6/2880 lbs

Since they are 6 lug I am assuming that corresponds to the 2880 lbs which from what I have found correlates to a load range E. They have the name Sendel on them and was able to find what appears to be the same wheel on the Sendel web site. For that wheel the specs show 2880 lbs at 80 psi.

The steel spare:

Max load 2600 lbs which appears to go with a load range D.

So it appears my options are to either:

Put 4 load range E on the aluminum wheels and keep the current spare on the steel wheel.

or

Buy 5 load range E but only inflate the spare to load range D pressure 65 psi..

or

Buy 5 load range E and a new spare wheel rated for load range E.

Any recommendations?


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I am using Goodyear Unisteel G614 tires and I am very happy with them. I had no problems at extreme heat and (of course) no problems. Tires are a very good choice for RVs or any kind of trailer.


----------

